# 522/625 - L2.51 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Here is the Notes for L2.51.

In addition to the items listed in L2.50:


Fixed DISH-On-Demand (VOD) audio on playback


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

Does this mean they eliminated the audio drops that often occur during playback of recorded events? Man, that would be a nice fix!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have not experienced any audio drops with this version yet.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

I have. I don't think this release fixed it.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i am also seeing synch issues again


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Here is the Notes for L2.51.
> 
> In addition to the items listed in L2.50


Was there a separate L250 or did it just get renamed L251 when that came out the next day?


----------



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

How can I get the new discreet on/off codes? It would be nice to add these to my programable remote.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Was there a separate L250 or did it just get renamed L251 when that came out the next day?


From my understanding there was a seperate L250 release that was halted and replaced by L251.


----------

